# [HPLIP] open device failed stat=12

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je demande votre suite au problème que je rencontre après avoir changé d'imprimante. Celle-ci est une HP Color LaserJet CM1015 MFP. J'utilisais avant celle-là une imprimante HP Deskjet, et tout marchait pour le mieux. Maintenant, je n'obtiens de la nouvelle que cette erreur :

```
/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed
```

J'ai regardé à droite et à gauche sur Internet pour résoudre le problème, deux fois de suite j'ai réussi à le résoudre, mais à chaque fois que je redémarre le PC, le problème reviens, et c'est EXACTEMENT le même.

En regardant dans les logs de CUPS, je remarque cette ligne :

```
D [18/Jan/2012:14:21:14 +0100] [Job 365] prnt/backend/hp.c 745: ERROR: open device failed stat=12: hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_CM1015?serial=00CNDY742H3J
```

Une petite recherche, et rien ne me satisfait, ou alors je l'ai déjà fait et cela reste éphémère.

Voici la version de CUPS et de HPLIP que j’utilise :

```
[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.3.11-r4!t 1.4.6-r2!t 1.4.8-r1!t ~1.4.8-r21!t ~1.4.8-r22!t [M]~1.5.0-r1!t [M]~1.5.0-r2!t {X acl avahi dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gnutls java (+)jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh linguas_zh_TW pam perl php (+)png ppds python samba slp (+)ssl static static-libs +threads (+)tiff usb xinetd zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  1.4.8-r1!t(18:13:33 26/11/2011)(X acl dbus jpeg ldap linguas_fr pam png ssl threads tiff -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnutls -java -kerberos -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_es -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sv -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_TW -perl -php -python -samba -slp -static-libs -xinetd)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System

[I] net-print/hplip

     Available versions:  3.11.5 3.11.10 ~3.11.12 {X -acl doc fax +hpcups hpijs kde libnotify minimal parport policykit qt4 scanner snmp static-ppds}

     Installed versions:  3.11.10(20:44:12 16/01/2012)(X acl hpcups hpijs libnotify policykit scanner static-ppds -doc -fax -kde -minimal -parport -qt4 -snmp)

     Homepage:            http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

     Description:         HP Linux Imaging and Printing. Includes printer, scanner, fax drivers and service tools.
```

Que dois-je faire, à votre avis ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

EDIT : Mhh, j'oublie peut-être quelque chose d'important :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Dec 2011 15:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo oss-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/oss-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline ruetype scanner sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Damiatux on Tue Jan 24, 2012 7:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Piste comme ça :

Dans le noyau, usblp (CONFIG_USB_PRINTER) est bien désactivé ? Ca pourrait être le vieux backend usb qui met le boxon

Le périphérique USB dans /dev/bus/usb/XXX/YYY a bien des droits corrects ? (pour avoir les valeurs XXX et YYY => lsusb) Ca pourrait être un problème de règle udev qui ne positionne pas les droits

Corollaire du précédent : ton user appartient bien  au bon groupe ?

----------

## Damiatux

Merci bien pour ta réponse.

Effectivement, j'avais bien usblp d'activé et en plus, j'avais changé les droits pour un mauvais fichier.

----------

## Damiatux

Ah, en fait, c'est toujours le même problème que j'ai à chaque fois que je redémarre le PC. Je suis obligé de faire un chmod a=rw /dev/bus/001/00x (le x changeant à chaque fois, une fois c'est 7, l'autre fois c'est 8 et une autre 6).

Le fichier appartient au groupe scanner, et mon utilisateur normal est bien dans ce groupe.

Je sais pas pour quoi ça coince.

----------

## guilc

MMM, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas touché une imprimante USB, mais... Il ouvre le device avec quel user cups ?

Ca pourrait pas être "lp" par hasard ? (j'ai pas trouvé cette info dans la conf, mais j'ai juste regardé en vitesse)

Si c'est ça, il faut le user "lp" soit aussi dans le groupe "scanner"....

----------

## d2_racing

Avec Hplip, as-tu lancé hp-setup en root ?

As-tu téléchargé automatiquement le plugin pour ton imprimante ?

----------

## Damiatux

@ guilc : Je suppose qu'on vois ça dans le fichier de conf de CUPS. J'ai cette ligne, qui pourrait bien l'indiquer :

```
SystemGroup lpadmin
```

J'avais aussi mis mon user dans le groupe lp, mais pas de changements.

@ d2_racing : J'ai bien lancé hp-setup en root et j'avais même eu un petit problème avec les drivers, il me semble que j'avais réglé ça en activant l'USE flag hpijs.

----------

